

Warsow 1.0 Released - mwilcox
http://www.warsow.net/forum/thread/14994

======
dredge
To anyone else lured in by the "Ubuntu 12.04 (.deb)" install option - you need
to add the playdeb repository to your sources list for the big "install this
now" button to actually work.

Either install this package:
[http://archive.getdeb.net/install_deb/playdeb_0.3-1~getdeb1_...](http://archive.getdeb.net/install_deb/playdeb_0.3-1~getdeb1_all.deb)

Or otherwise add the repository to your apt sources:

    
    
      $ cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/playdeb.list
      deb http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu precise-getdeb games
    

Then do apt-get update (or equivalent) and the install link will work. As
would just installing the warsow package, by that point.

I'm a little surprised they didn't mention that on the page.

------
colinhowe
We play a lot of openarena at lunch (private server in the office). We're just
trying this out now. First impressions are that the install and configuration
steps are really smooth - something often omitted in these kind of projects.
It's also fun. Might be that we switch our gaming from openarena to warsow...

~~~
planckscnst
We have been playing Warsow and Red Eclipse at lunchtime. We're looking
forward to giving the 1.0 a shot.

------
Gravityloss
It's a bit strange that most these projects seem to look and feel and sound
almost exactly like quake 3, maybe with just some odd bits sticking out.

Maybe it's impossible to do coherent art direction in nebulous volunteer
efforts. I don't believe the technology limits the style so much. Certainly
that is not the case with something as basic as sounds.

~~~
lloeki
The previous versions were more TRON-inspired graphically. I have not seen the
project since a few years and was astonished by the changes in presentation.

What differs the most from the other Q3-likes (direct clones like OpenArena
and more distant ones like Nexuiz) is the core of the game: while the others
merely handle framerate-bound physics, bunny hopping, rocket- and strafe-
jumping as gameplay side effects, this one is designed from the ground up to
integrate such rule-abusive gameplay into its core. Jump features have been
added (bounce-jump on walls), physics has been tweaked to provide less hackish
strafe jump, configurations options abound to make the game tunable for
enthusiasts (like coloring walls and floors instead of simply disabling
textures and lightning). It seems this version goes even farther in
configurability, with configurable coloring and extensively
configurable/scriptable UI.

------
mkohlmyr
Fantastic game, very happy for the team. I'm a CPMA fan personally and I
always preferred Warsow over Quake Live as a replacement for CTF although QL
duel is arguably better.

Anyone who hasn't played Warsow CTF 3v3 - 5v5 in a lan setting is missing out!

~~~
hypeibole
Hi, fellow CPM fan here.

Just in case your preference for Warsow is solely based on the lack of promode
in QL, I'm really glad to tell you that there is promode now in QL, and
there's been for a couple of months now. Granted, it's a premium feature and
so on but there are some public promode servers (user-spawned), specially CA
and CTF, and I've been having a lot of fun there.

~~~
mkohlmyr
Thanks for the info I was not aware of that. I mostly stopped playing QL (all
games really) when I went off to university though as I am laptop-bound! I
might check it out next time I'm PC-adjacent though! Warsow CTF is actually
tonnes of fun if you haven't tried it, I haven't played it in 2 years but I
can only imagine it's even better now!

------
gallypette
Urban Terror 4.2 is going to be released today ;)
<http://www.urbanterror.info>

------
albertzeyer
If you like that, you should also check out Nexuiz if you have not yet. It is
my favorite of all the Open Source 3D shooters I have tried so far. It comes
close to the very fast gameplay I liked so much in Quake3.

<http://www.alientrap.org/games/nexuiz>

~~~
frewsxcv
Most of the developers have forked Nexuiz and created Xonotic. You can read
about the split here: <https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xonotic#Development>

~~~
zxy
Yeah, the game right now I don't think is that good. I was talking with the
developer and he's planing on doing some big gameplay changes. I really hope
it turns out good, that game has a lot of potential.

------
azakai
Very cool!

Worth mentioning that id Software deserves a ton of credit for open sourcing
their engines. Most open source 3D gaming stuff, like Warsow here, is based on
their code.

~~~
crizis
That's true, but we've parted quite long from the original Q2 sources already
- like our renderer is completely rewritten from scratch.

------
nicholassmith
The 9 comments have opened my eyes, I honestly didn't think there was this
many open, multi platform FPS games available.

Downloading and I'll give it a go this afternoon.

------
dimitar
Another open source game that released a 1.0 is Smokin' Guns (former Western
Quake). Has plenty of spaghetti western references :-)

------
10098
I was actually trying to help the project with their new UI code about nine
months ago, but then I moved to the US, had a lot of other stuff to take care
of, and ended up abandoning the project. So happy for the development team
though, keep it up guys!

------
caleywoods
I played in the online league in .3 and .4. Glad to see they've made it to a
1.0 release. It was an awesome game.

------
prezjordan
Very fun game. If anyone is familiar with Quake 3 or UT2004 style, you'll pick
it up instantly.

------
oorion
I've been playing warsow on and off for some time now and am extremely happy
for the update.

------
krakensden
on a related note, there is at least one Warsow map that has made it into
Quake Live (Focal Point).

~~~
icebraining
Focal Point was created for Quake Live by this guy[1], who apparently has made
the W:ET maps too, which are excellent.

Damn, I miss W:ET. Best multiplayer FPS I've ever played, hands down.

[1]: <http://www.simonoc.com/pages/design.htm>

~~~
crizis
It was actually made for Quake 3.

There's no relation to Warsow, except couple versions back he did give us
permission to include it in Warsow, but we never got around retexturing and
fitting it for Warsow due lack of resources, so it ended up in QL.

~~~
zxy
It would've sucked in Warsow imo.

------
bashzor
Great news!

Personally I'm a bit more a fan of OpenArena[1], the community is a bit more
fun-play focused than most other games (and you'll often get an answer when
asking something ingame), but this game is great fun too. Good to hear there
is progress, and also cool to see this on the HN homepage :)

[1] <http://openarena.ws>

~~~
piffey
What's the user base like in these games? I feel like every FOSS FPS I've ever
played, besides UrbanTerror, has few to no players.

~~~
kaddar
Ehhh the public user base perhaps isn't really so important in foss fps games
because these games are most often used as LAN games when not everyone owns
the same collection of games. Before tf2, Warsow was pretty much the only good
fps LAN parties could use legally.

~~~
dfdashh
Xonotic and its predecessor Nexuiz are also 100% free and open source
(git.xonotic.org). Even the media like models and sounds are also released
with source links, which considerably different from what Warsow is doing.

Disclosure: I'm on the Xonotic core team :)

